# Nubian doeling arching back, firm belly.



## porkchop48 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ditto might have gotten out today and eaten a little too much.  I mean blue berry bushes, apple tree, apples, strawberry plants, etc.

Acting very off. Belly is a little firm. She squirms if you push on it too much. Her anus is contracting and opening but nothing coming out. SHe is currently in the basement cooling down and waiting on some one to tell me what to do. 

She is about 3 months old and 15-20 lbs.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, its hot. Heat leads to dehydration (esp in wee ones) and dehydration leads to constipation.

Put on some rubber gloves.

I would give her an oil enema with mineral oil or even cooking oil if I didnt have the mineral oil.   Lube up her butt with some KY or vaseline, and use a syringe (without the needle) and squirt (slowly count to five as you do it) about 20-30 cc of oil into her rectum.  She will cramp up a little and try to expel that oil, but you need it to stay in there and work, so (I'm being blunt, sorry) stick the tip of your finger in her butt hole and hold that oil in for a couple minutes.  

If after 10 minutes she has not expelled some poop, repeat.

I'd also give her some probios and a little baking soda in a drench.  

Encourage her to walk and add some electrolytes to her water.


----------



## porkchop48 (Jun 28, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, its hot. Heat leads to dehydration (esp in wee ones) and dehydration leads to constipation.
> 
> Put on some rubber gloves.
> 
> ...


BLunt is good. Thank you. 

Already gave her a bit of baking soda. Keeping her walking as well. Off to drench her butt for lack of a better word. 

Pro biotics... Got them. Check
Baking soda  - Check

Thank you thank you.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 28, 2012)

I've got to go out for a few hours.  I'll check back for an update when I get home.

Hopefully someone else will come along to be here for you soon.


----------



## porkchop48 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well she pooped and now the farts have started...

This is a good thing correct?


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2012)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> Well she pooped and now the farts have started...
> 
> This is a good thing correct?


Yep.

If she was bloated then farting is a good thing.

If she was constipated pooping is a good thing.

I would give double the dose of probiotics to her.  Also give some electrolytes in this heat we're having it'll be a good thing too.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 28, 2012)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> Well she pooped and now the farts have started...
> 
> This is a good thing correct?


A poopin' fartin' goat is a beautiful thing.  

Watch carefully, constipated critters, (all of them) tend to re-constipate within 48 hours.  You can add a little molasses to water to encourage drinking in hot weather (works on cows, horses, dogs, and my really strange human children, too)


----------



## porkchop48 (Jun 29, 2012)

I added lytes to every ones water today and they drank alot of it. 

Ditto seems to be darn near back to her self. She is really mad I did not give her grain today and screaming her fool head off again.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 29, 2012)




----------

